

First-Generation iPad: The Perfect Hack for Focus? - rblion
http://the99percent.com/articles/6875/first-generation-ipad-the-perfect-hack-for-focus

======
smoody
i had no problem with just holding down the volume switch for a second to mute
it. but i guess this does have the advantage of muting/unmuting without
requiring the iPad to be brought out of sleep state and unlocked. but i prefer
the lock switch the way it is now and i will miss it (wish there was a
preference to reassign it).

